# Pressemeldung: Quantum Teamangler Daniel Katzoreck fängt Riesenhecht



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2016)

Pressemeldung

*Quantum Teamangler Daniel Katzoreck fängt Riesenhecht​*









Tostedt. 
Aktuell steht Quantum Teamangler Daniel Katzoreck am Beginn der Entwicklung für einen neuen großen Wurf- und Schleppköder. 
Bei einem Testtrip Anfang November sollte diese Entwicklung vorangetrieben werden. Dass dieser Angelausflug mit einigen Prototypen im Gepäck dann mit einem Ausnahmefisch gekrönt wurde, hatte der Angler nicht in seinen kühnsten Träumen erwartet.

Aber von vorne: 
Großes Gewässer, große ausgefallene Köder, große Hechte! 
Das Zusammenspiel dieser drei Faktoren haben dem Angler einen riesigen Hecht beschert. Bei schönem Herbstwetter schnappte sich ein absolut außergewöhnlicher Hecht den 30 cm langen Swimbait im Freiwasser eines großen Voralpensees. Schnell kam der mächtige Fisch an die Oberfläche und zeigte kopfschüttelnd sein mächtiges Maul. 

Ebenso war aus der Ferne schon sein beeindruckender Nacken im glasklaren Wasser zu erkennen. Nach unendlich erscheinender, 10-minütiger Drillzeit lag der Fisch dann endlich neben dem Boot und zeigte seine wahren Ausmaße. 
Selbst der große Kescher hatte Probleme, den Fisch komplett mit den Maschen zu umschließen. Als der Hecht mit einer 1,30m langen Messmatte vermessen werden sollte, stellte sich heraus dass diese zu klein war. 
Mit einem zusätzlich angelegten Maßband zeigte sich dann die komplette Länge von 1,34m – ein persönlicher Rekord für Daniel! 

Mit der neuen Quantum Wiegematte für Großräuber war auch ein direktes, schnelles und schonendes Wiegen des Fisches am Wasser möglich. Die Wage pendelte sich bei einem Gewicht von knapp 32 Pfund ein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Quantum Teamangler Daniel Katzoreck fängt Riesenhecht*

Mit Daniel waren wir schon unterwegs - Fische waren damals "etwas kleiner" - aber toller Typ, toller Angler, hat richtig Spaß gemacht und was gelernt dabei:
[youtube1]qA2F83lrt4M[/youtube1]


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Quantum Teamangler Daniel Katzoreck fängt Riesenhecht*

Was für ein Traumfisch!

 Petri Heil #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Quantum Teamangler Daniel Katzoreck fängt Riesenhecht*

Und Daniel gönn ich so einen wirklich!!


----------



## phirania (22. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Quantum Teamangler Daniel Katzoreck fängt Riesenhecht*

Dickes Petri an der Fänger.#6
Wirklich schöner Fisch.
Ich mag zwar jetzt als Erbsenzähler daher kommen aber auf dem Maßband sehe ich knapp 130 cm


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Quantum Teamangler Daniel Katzoreck fängt Riesenhecht*

dann guck mal vorne wie Schnauze raussteht, Erbsenzähler ;-)))
Und oben Schwanzflosse liegt direkt an..

(hab eigentlich schon auf "getürktes Massband" gewartet, )


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Quantum Teamangler Daniel Katzoreck fängt Riesenhecht*

Ui, was ein Brocken - hatte wohl nen Schwan zum Frühstück :q

Petri auch von mir!


----------



## Lucky-Fish.eu (22. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Quantum Teamangler Daniel Katzoreck fängt Riesenhecht*

Was für ein Fisch! Dickes Petri Heil!
Der dürfte schwer zu toppen sein.
#6#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Quantum Teamangler Daniel Katzoreck fängt Riesenhecht*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ui, was ein Brocken - hatte wohl nen Schwan zum Frühstück :q


Du meinst jetzt den Fisch - nicht mich?
:q:q


----------



## funkbolek (22. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Quantum Teamangler Daniel Katzoreck fängt Riesenhecht*

Toller Fisch, Glückwunsch an den Fänger! Ohne es jetzt jemandem madig machen zu wollen: Ist das Hochhalten des Fisches in dieser Position nicht etwas problematisch bei einem Fisch dieser Größe/bzw diesen Gewichts? Vorausgesetzt er soll einem wieder durch Hände flutschen...


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Quantum Teamangler Daniel Katzoreck fängt Riesenhecht*



> Du meinst jetzt den Fisch - nicht mich?


Näääääää - auf Dich muss man doch bekanntermaßen mit Zwiebelrostbraten am Wikam schleppen :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Quantum Teamangler Daniel Katzoreck fängt Riesenhecht*

mit Schbädsle als  Attraktoren ;-))


----------

